# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  Farming bot

## Nanobug

Hello OwnedCore,

Does anyone know if there will be a D2R farming bot avaible at launch, or in the future for D2R?
I've heard there already is some in development, but I can't seem to find any.

----------


## Shawmeck

> Hello OwnedCore,
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be a D2R farming bot avaible at launch, or in the future for D2R?
> I've heard there already is some in development, but I can't seem to find any.


I hope so, we need someone to farm those SOJ's for us  :Smile:

----------


## Nanobug

> I hope so, we need someone to farm those SOJ's for us


We definitely do!

----------


## hackerlol

is it even possible anymore?... given warden nowadays and in D2 it was much easier etc.

----------


## Nanobug

> is it even possible anymore?... given warden nowadays and in D2 it was much easier etc.


It's already done in D3, so I suppose.

----------


## R3peat

no system is 100% locked
it is possible ofc but it does need some time
blizz's process protections and detections are good

----------


## aota2021

> Hello OwnedCore,
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be a D2R farming bot avaible at launch, or in the future for D2R?
> I've heard there already is some in development, but I can't seem to find any.


I highly doubt it. I'm paying $10k myself for a working bot.

----------


## Mojoguy01

> is it even possible anymore?... given warden nowadays and in D2 it was much easier etc.


There are tons of hacks floating around, for other games, that skirt warden no problems. There's a well known D3 bot that works pretty well (able to get to 3000 paragon each ladder reset on D3 the past 5 leagues with it). 

It just takes dedication from someone who has the know-how on how to do this kind of stuff. I'm actually shocked how dead the community is tbh.

----------


## mouN

Currently building one  :Wink:  
Will most likely never released it to public tho. Wanna keep it private between a few people

----------


## celticfrost23

> Currently building one  
> Will most likely never released it to public tho. Wanna keep it private between a few people


If you wanna make some money let me know ill pay 5k PayPal friends and family and if it works as described I'll send another 5k via crypto of your choosing this way we are both protected from fucking each other.

----------


## Galvanar

Yeah and you will sell it to a thousend other players - gets public - get fixed - worthless - you got the big money - he got nothing and probably post from a lawyer...

----------


## Chang3r

I think the only farming bots that have a chance to work are the ones that are personal or very rarely sold. Popular and accessible to everyone, they no longer make sense

----------

